# Installing FreeBSD and Linux on One HD



## synack (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

This might be off-topic because I am asking about FreeBSD and Linux. I am new to FreeBSD as well as the forums. I need to use both FreeBSD and Linux for academic purposes and want them to use the same hard disk on one laptop. From what I understand FreeBSD and Linux treat the hard disk differently. I know I need to create a slice for the freeBSD partitions to live on but i'm not sure how use the rest of the disk for my linux install. Also Will the FreeBSD boot manager allow me to select which operating system I want to run at boot? Or is it better to use the Linux boot managers? Is there more documentation - aside from the handbook - about setting up a boot manager?

Thanks for any help,

synack.


----------



## synack (Mar 25, 2009)

FYI, I was planning on using ubuntu as the Linux distro to live with FreeBSD.


----------



## tangram (Mar 25, 2009)

Linux uses both primary and secondary partitions. FreeBSD on the other hand only uses primary partitions (actually slices in BSD world) with are then partitioned further during install.

So start out by installing Linux and leave one primary partition for FreeBSD. Then install FreeBSD and update Grub.

Search FreeBSD FAQs, I'm sure that will be something on the matter.


----------



## Brandybuck (Mar 25, 2009)

A bit of historical perspective:

The original idea, way back at the dawn of time, was that each OS would have its own partition. Makes sense, right? Can't have two operating systems in the same space! Besides, each OS had its own file system. Due to the limitations of the BIOS, drives were limited to only four partitions. Surely four operating systems should be enough for anyone!

Then within that primary partition, each OS could subdivide into secondary partitions however they wanted. Two main schemes developed. In Microsoft's DOS/Windows world, they came up with extended/logical partitions. In the BSD world they came up with slices. (SysV had its own scheme as well).

Then along came Linux, and it decided to copy the Microsoft way. Why? Because of the demand for dual-booting. DOS/Windows users might have a spare logical partition, but probably didn't have a spare primary partition. In contrast, FreeBSD users tended towards running servers or workstations, and so the demand for dual-booting was not there. From this perspective, installing Linux into the secondary partition of another operating system is weird. It does make it marginally easier for Windows users to give Linux a whirl, however.

Moral of the story: At least one primary partition per operating system.


----------

